# My husband had this made for me...



## TamiAz (May 26, 2012)

It was our 20th wedding anniversary and he had it sent to my school..It's a cake and it's all edible!!


----------



## Trever1t (May 26, 2012)

that's incr edible!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 26, 2012)

Thats a sweet body!


----------



## 480sparky (May 26, 2012)

That takes the cake!


----------



## manny212 (May 26, 2012)

Have your cake and eat it too !!! :lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (May 26, 2012)

The cake is a lie. That's really a camera!


----------



## camerateur (May 26, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> The cake is a lie.




have you seen your camera latey..?
bite into the cake... I think you'll find it...


----------



## jamesbjenkins (May 26, 2012)

Extremely cool.  Never seen anything like this.

Ideas...


----------



## o hey tyler (May 26, 2012)

camerateur said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I shoot Canon, so hopefully that means my camera is safe.  

Wouldn't mind having a 5D MK II cake though. That would be neat!


----------



## snowbear (May 26, 2012)

:thumbup:  Sweet!


----------



## 412 Burgh (May 26, 2012)

That is one hell of a cake ! love it!


----------



## Skaperen (May 27, 2012)

Looked almost like a soft leather camera case at first.


----------



## Josh220 (May 27, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I shoot Canon, so hopefully that means my camera is safe.



You're probably right, I have heard Canon leaves a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## pgriz (May 27, 2012)

Wow...  The cake decorator must have had fun doing that.  Impressive!


----------



## Haya.H (May 27, 2012)

that is so neat! hes a keeper  lol


----------



## BlackSheep (May 27, 2012)

That's awesome! Happy anniversary, it looks like he's a keeper too!


----------



## 480sparky (May 27, 2012)

So........... was there a D4 or D800 inside?


----------



## kundalini (May 27, 2012)

That copy may not get the best ROI.



Congratz on the anniversary.


----------



## Joel_W (May 27, 2012)

Wow !! Just like the cake shows on the Food channel. Sure hope it tasted as good as it looked.


----------

